# Golf mk2 Block Heater?



## vw8vGolf (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a gasoline 8v 1992 vw golf gl, and one day I took off my grill and found a three pronged plug! I followed the cord as far as I could see it and it looks to go somewhere to the back of the block I think. Well I plugged it into my house outlet and withing seconds you can hear a hissing, or sizzling sound. It will continue to make that sound as long as I keep it plugged in. I also see no smoke, or smell anything burning. 
Is this normal?
Also can't seem to find ANY info on this block heater, or oil heater anywhere on Google. So any info would be great.
Also, I think I might try to find a small battery (motorcycle size?) and use a timer and plug it into this extra battery so on the cold days when I'm at school/work it can be warm for the start up!


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: Golf mk2 Block Heater? (vw8vGolf)*

It's probably a 110V AC freeze plug block heater. The sizzling noise is normal. The heater fits into a freeze plug opening on the back of the block. The plug is knocked out of its hole and the heater is installed. A 12V DC battery won't power the plug. You will have to find someplace to park near a power outlet or buy a small generator that will produce 110V AC. When I had a Diesel Rabbit I carried a couple of extension cords to improve my chances of powering the block heater when I was away from home. I also paid the company where I worked for electricity based on the draw of the heater while I was parked and plugged in at work. FR


----------



## vw8vGolf (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Golf mk2 Block Heater? (Fat Rabbit)*

Kinda ironic how today for the first time I find this plug, and decide to plug it in for a couple of minutes to try it out....... only several hours later I think my heater core has died! 
I was sitting in traffic, then coolant smoke starting pouring out of my vents, small puddle on passenger floor carpet, and HUGE puddle gushing on ground under car. 
Could me plugging that in have anything to do with it?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Golf mk2 Block Heater? (vw8vGolf)*

Doubtful. I run a block heater and had the original heater core in the car for 25+ years.


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Golf mk2 Block Heater? (ps2375)*

I dont think so either. The engine gets hot all the time when running, why would plugging it in and it getting hot there be any different?


----------



## vw8vGolf (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Golf mk2 Block Heater? (vr2jetta)*

yea, I didnt think it had anything to do with it, but just mad at the ol veedub for making me do a repair , where every write up of a how-to includes the person giving the middle finger to the heater core once out!
Doh!
anyways, any other items i should replace while im in there? i don't wanna have to take all these pieces off again.


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: Golf mk2 Block Heater? (vw8vGolf)*

Heater core failures are not uncommon and likely had nothing to do with the block heater you found.
When I did the heater core on my '91 GTI I had to remove a lot of stuff to get at it and then I puzzled over why the heater box assembly wouldn't come out of the car. There are a couple of nuts hidden in the rain tray up under the hood that have to be removed to remove the dash. The job isn't tough mechanically, it just takes time to remove the center console, knee bar, instrument cluster, glove box etc. Then, of course to replace it all when you are done. If there is still refrigerant in the AC system you will have to deal with that too.
Some of the earlier Golfs W/O air were easer to replace the heater core on.
While the heater box is out it would be a good time to renew the foam on the main control flap door. Other than that I can't think of anything other than re-bulbing the instrument cluster while the bulbs are handy. Practice cussing for a few days before attempting the job and you should do OK. FR


----------



## PyroSax (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Golf mk2 Block Heater? (vw8vGolf)*

This is a block heater - common to us Canadians living above the 50th parallel. that "sizzling" sound is your coolant - being taken from - - to near boiling at the element.
No worries - the heater is like a small toaster on a freeze plug, and it'll never heat your engine above 65. That's 65 Celcius. Water freezes at 0 C and boils at 100 C Your coolant is at 90 C when you are fully hot while driving.
Tip: Don't run the block heater more than 2 hours - it'll severely lessen it's life. Use a timer and it's far easier. Our Jetta and Golf Diesels run just fine in our -40 Winters.
All the best!


----------



## PyroSax (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Golf mk2 Block Heater? (vw8vGolf)*

It's a coincidence - most heater cores are found to be bad when Winter starts, as people turn on their heaters after not using them for months. Block heater had nothing to do with it.
Use your heater occasionally in the Summer.


----------

